# I had to share this with someone!



## MoochiBaby (Sep 12, 2009)

I have never posted here under Chihuahua pictures before, but I had to share this with someone. I took this tonight because my babies are being so darn cute! I just wanted to share it with someone, the cuteness is too much and I can't contain it all to myself.


----------



## Stark (Jan 13, 2010)

Awwwhhh! That is sooo cute. I wish I had a cat lol.


----------



## mamebaby (Feb 14, 2010)

Oh this is so so cute! <3 thank you for sharing!


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Aww so sweet!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

very sweet


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

they look too cute together!!  lovely kitty and chi!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you for sharing such cuteness, aren't animals wonderful?? So accepting of each other.


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh how adorable!!!! *


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow very darn cute!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Sweet as can be!
Lovely fur babies you have there! x


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

how cute all curled up together x


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

How cute. They are both beautiful and look so cuddly


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

I love that! Thanks for making me smile this morning.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

You're right! That is way too cute not to share!!

LOVE it!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

They look so comfy with each other, best of friends, I'd love a cat but I'm allergic to them...


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

awww, they're spooning! how cute


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

Lovely shot, they are so cute  Best buddy's!!


----------



## MoochiBaby (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone! They are cute. It's hard to take good posing pictures. I am really glad I captured this.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

loverly pics - soo sweet!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Awwww..they love each other..perhaps Bella would like a cat friend?!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

The cat is so pretty and the chi,Lily loves our cat as well but she's never still to take a good photo .


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)




----------

